# Build custom sub boxes?!?



## MTejada16 (Jun 3, 2013)

hello, i am thinking about building custom subwoofer boxes out of fiberglass for bmw e90's. Have you seen the bavsound box that goes in the trunk under compartment? http://www.bavsound.com/product/682/...m-E90-E91-E92/ it would be a very similar box, except for the price and sub/amp already included. I would just make the boxes and sell them individually on ebay. Do you think these will sell? I will price at about the 200-250 a box mark. I am also looking into making the corner sub boxes as well. I have not been able to find any boxes like the uf110 with just the box so i believe there is a market for them. What do you all think? any input helps. 
Thanks.


----------



## sportrider3000 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Great idea!!!*

Hi,

I think that is a great idea! And yes there is a big market for it! This forum it's great to pass the word around. (Just be careful and follow the rules before they banned you)

Let me know when you have one ready for sale, I might be your first customer! :thumbup:


----------



## MTejada16 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok thank you, i just ordered $200 dollars of supplies so i am doing it. They should be done in about 2 weeks i will keep you posted. 
Thanks.


----------



## sportrider3000 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello,

Any updates?


----------



## MTejada16 (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes I have started, first one was a mess It took almost 2 weeks to get the supplies here ad the first box was kind of a trial run, I am ganna try again because it did not come out very well.


----------



## sportrider3000 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello!

Any updates? Pictures? I know fiber glass it's not easy to work with***8230;.


----------

